# Print pictures on iphone case



## flowerpower99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody

I'm new to the forum and would really appreciate all help I can get.

I have an business idea on starting printing pictures on iphone cases. What kind of press are suitable for that kind of work ?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

If you really want to print picture on iphone cases, you can use 3D sublimation

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fasALbyvAu4[/media]


----------



## greasemonkey272 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is an interesting topic I am curious on how to do this also.....


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

that is getting very popular in the awards business, on acrylic


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Check out Imprintables.com they're a preferred Vendor on this forum. Their link is to the left of the website.


----------



## rossincased (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi,

I run a case company GETINCASED. We use 3D sublimation systems by WHOSONYOURCASE/IDT-Systems.
They provide everything we need and although it was an expensive start up it has really payed off! I would recommend to anyone looking to produce mobile phone covers.


----------



## Hammet (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey, I wanna ask if you guys know a way to make a print similar to the Griffin+Threadless.

http://cdn.pocket-lint.com/images/B...-iphone4-cases-hands-on-1.jpg?20110712-095031

Thanks.


----------



## Dazzer78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, 
I would like to find out more information please. I would be very interested in setting up a business here as I am in the print industry myself. This would be a great product to sell, and I would like to know all the in's and out's on getting started. If you could get back to me regarding how you went about it.

Thanks Daragh.


----------



## Dazzer78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, 
I would like to find out more information please. I would be very interested in setting up a business here as I am in the print industry myself. This would be a great product to sell, and I would like to know all the in's and out's on getting started. If you could get back to me regarding how you went about it.

Thanks Daragh.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you apply the 3D sublimation to the cell phone case? What types of cases should we use?


----------



## canadian gator (Dec 11, 2011)

i printed some cases with an epson s22, dye sub ink on sub paper then heat pressed 190c for 50 secs. I'm having probs with matching colours but hope the icc profile will fix that. you would not believe the quality of the print, i was shocked how good it looks and how easy it is. They sell on ebay for around £10, i have compared them to the cases sold in phone shops for £20 and in my opinion my case/print is better quality than most. Total cost is £2.50 tops.

i got them from these guys
http://www.printerowners.co.uk/sublimation/679/iphone4-cases.htm

hope this helps


----------



## imrtstc (Mar 6, 2009)

I am in the process of purchasing a machine that can print directly on the phone case and many 3d substrates.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I just did a quick search on Imprintables.com, didn't see any sublimation stuff. Where is it?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Didn't see it either. Have you checked Conde?


----------



## Stace1985 (May 11, 2014)

rossincased said:


> Hi,
> 
> I run a case company GETINCASED. We use 3D sublimation systems by WHOSONYOURCASE/IDT-Systems.
> They provide everything we need and although it was an expensive start up it has really payed off! I would recommend to anyone looking to produce mobile phone covers.


Hey there!
I'm interested on printing my designs on iphone covers. Do you have a website to take a look at your prices?
Thanks!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Stace1985 said:


> Hey there!
> I'm interested on printing my designs on iphone covers. Do you have a website to take a look at your prices?
> Thanks!


I Print custom cases.
Elevated Street Apparel
https://www.etsy.com/listing/180911484/custom-iphone-5-5s-cases


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

There are many ways to print on phone cases.

We have been printing on them using
2D sublimation
3D sublimation
UV Printing (for cases like OtterBox, Speck, Spigen, etc.)

Our printing was a side business for us, and we are closing it to focus on our other projects. So we will be selling our equipment. If you'd like to get into printing phone cases, we can offer some input and a great deal on some nice used equipment.


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

now most of the personalized retail market using 3d sublimation as it can print on edges that better look than 2d printing, when you google "personalized iphone case" you will find those are selling between $30 to $49.95 are all 3d sublimation printing, 2d sublimation only can sell around $10 to $15.


----------

